# Gravely 16 G Pro -1990



## Joe Crocker (Aug 28, 2017)

Hello, I need some hints on how to replace forward drive clutch hub,parts guy says you have to pull engine and split the trans case,does any one know an easier way?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The person is correct, but it is relatively simple with basic tools. See here for depiction of the transmission and the internal components. http://gravelymanuals.com/pdf/Pro_G_IPL_0990.pdf


----------

